# Visiting from uk



## Gooner (Sep 4, 2015)

Hi guys, staying in Pensacola at start of October . Where I'm staying has a pier . Just a question on what tackle I should take/buy ? And best methods etc....

Am I correct in thinking you need a permit to fish in the sea ? You don't need this in the UK so that's why I ask. 

Look forward to your responses . 

Thanks guys !


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

first off welcome to the forum. yes you need a permit, you can get them at the tackle stores. as for the tackle a 4000 size spinning reel on a 7 foot pole will do you. 15# test line with 20-30# leader line. you can get lures or go with bait (mainly shrimp).


----------



## Gooner (Sep 4, 2015)

OK brilliant . Thanks for reply . Do you guys use pier nets to hoist up fish or are the fish I'm gonna be catching small enough just to pull up ??


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

im sure the pier you'll be fishing on is not the high up off the water, you should be fine without one.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Like ^ said..... My inshore reels are Battle 3000/4000's. I use 30lb braid since I fish the bridge alot and don't need a simple rub on the concrete to break me off! If you are strictly fishing off the pier, I'd use cut bait. You also can catch sharks too depending on what you wanna do.

When you get to town, yell at me and ifin I am not busy in the woods---I'll take ya to 3 Mile and catch some bull reds! You can look up under inshore reports and see the fish that are caught!


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

Bring a few flats of John Smith's and I tell you all you need to know, as long as your aren't a mackem of course....


----------

